# 457 sponsership visa ???



## dannyt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm an Irish Electrician with almost 10 years underground mining experience. 
I am 31 years old and I want to relocate to WA with my wife. 
I am to old for a working holiday visa and a skilled migration visa takes between 18 and 24 months. 
Can anyone give me advice on getting a 457 sponsorship visa from an Australian Mining company from here. 
Cheers.
dannyt


----------



## clipclop (Jun 25, 2011)

dannyt said:


> I'm an Irish Electrician with almost 10 years underground mining experience.
> I am 31 years old and I want to relocate to WA with my wife.
> I am to old for a working holiday visa and a skilled migration visa takes between 18 and 24 months.
> Can anyone give me advice on getting a 457 sponsorship visa from an Australian Mining company from here.
> ...


Hi Danny,

I'm also Irish and about 2 weeks ago a job advert came up on recruitireland looking for electricians in australia ( ten in all) I'm sorry I don't have the add cause it didn't intrest me. If I come across it I'll fwd on but it was under construction. Best of luck


----------



## dannyt (Jun 15, 2011)

clipclop said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> I'm also Irish and about 2 weeks ago a job advert came up on recruitireland looking for electricians in australia ( ten in all) I'm sorry I don't have the add cause it didn't intrest me. If I come across it I'll fwd on but it was under construction. Best of luck


Hi clipclop

That would great thanks.


----------

